# canadian wanting to live in usa



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, my husband and I would like to live in a warmer climate now we are retired, we are Canadian Citizens, can anyone tell me how long we can legally reside in the usa, I have been told 6 months, is this true and if so is it 6 months in any one year or can we return to Canada for a few months and go back to the usa, any information would be appreciated
thanks Djam:juggle:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

*can't believe no one can help me*



dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I would like to live in a warmer climate now we are retired, we are Canadian Citizens, can anyone tell me how long we can legally reside in the usa, I have been told 6 months, is this true and if so is it 6 months in any one year or can we return to Canada for a few months and go back to the usa, any information would be appreciated
> thanks Djam:juggle:


I'm gutted no one has responded to my question, is there no one out there that
can help me answer this question????? I would have thought there was a lot
of people who knew something about this ah well


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Your question has been up a mere 5 hours! A little patience may be necessary.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your question has been up a mere 5 hours! A little patience may be necessary.


Hi, my first time on this forum, so sorry if I have been impatient, 
Denise:eyebrows:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I would like to live in a warmer climate now we are retired, we are Canadian Citizens, can anyone tell me how long we can legally reside in the usa, I have been told 6 months, is this true and if so is it 6 months in any one year or can we return to Canada for a few months and go back to the usa, any information would be appreciated
> thanks Djam:juggle:


Sorry I was asleep ...

6 months is permitted ..so you stay 6 month in then 6 months out ....
or 90 day in 90 days out ..you can never legally reside in the US ..you are visitors

most Canadian snowbirds arrive Nov and leave April 

never stay more than 180 days in any year period


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Sorry I was asleep ...
> 
> 6 months is permitted ..so you stay 6 month in then 6 months out ....
> or 90 day in 90 days out ..you can never legally reside in the US ..you are visitors
> ...



thanks for the help, thats a shame we wanted to buy a house and retire to the sun, its strange the government does'nt allow this when we would be bringing money into the economy without taking anything out, still all governments leave a lot to be desired
Djam


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> thanks for the help, thats a shame we wanted to buy a house and retire to the sun, its strange the government does'nt allow this when we would be bringing money into the economy without taking anything out, still all governments leave a lot to be desired
> Djam


Your health insurance payments would cripple you anyway ..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can do what all snow birds do. Spend the winter, rent/lease/buy property, keep your Canadian pension/insurance/car and go home to your family for the summer. Please do not forget - the actual days of your stay are being determined by the immigration officer at point of entry.

I hate to counter you but you would take more out of the economy then you bring. You will not have contributed any taxes and as retired couple would probably do so at a token rate. The same with real estate taxes. After home stead and senior citizen discount there would not be much left. Your investments are in Canada and also (hopefully) in tax shelters. That leaves day-to-day expenses and a large ticket item here or there. You would still expect roads, libraries, police, street lights ... Please do not be offended but look at it from the other side of the fence. What would you bring to the table?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> probably do so at a token rate. The same with real estate taxes. After home stead and senior citizen discount there would not be much left. ?


No homestead allowance given in Florida for Northern owners 
They pay substantially more I know one British guy who has a house in St Petes who pays $14k more than his neighbour per year in property taxes


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> You can do what all snow birds do. Spend the winter, rent/lease/buy property, keep your Canadian pension/insurance/car and go home to your family for the summer. Please do not forget - the actual days of your stay are being determined by the immigration officer at point of entry.
> 
> I hate to counter you but you would take more out of the economy then you bring. You will not have contributed any taxes and as retired couple would probably do so at a token rate. The same with real estate taxes. After home stead and senior citizen discount there would not be much left. Your investments are in Canada and also (hopefully) in tax shelters. That leaves day-to-day expenses and a large ticket item here or there. You would still expect roads, libraries, police, street lights ... Please do not be offended but look at it from the other side of the fence. What would you bring to the table?


Hi, no offence taken, but lets talk this through, I would be buying a property from an american realtor, paying property taxes to usa, buying food, wine, petrol, all our everyday expenses, my family from both Ireland, Canada, Switzerland, England would all be coming to visit me, renting cars ect: spending money, I think thats called tourism (I believe places like spain, Italy, Venice, Rome all depend to a certain extent on it but maybe America is so rich it does'nt need tourism) from the advertisments promoting american holidays here in Ireland I find that a little hard to believe. Please don't take offence, can you tell what exactly what I would taking out of your country? I will be interested to hear from you and anyone else on your views.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, no offence taken, but lets talk this through, I would be buying a property from an american realtor, paying property taxes to usa, buying food, wine, petrol, all our everyday expenses, my family from both Ireland, Canada, Switzerland, England would all be coming to visit me, renting cars ect: spending money, I think thats called tourism (I believe places like spain, Italy, Venice, Rome all depend to a certain extent on it but maybe America is so rich it does'nt need tourism) from the advertisments promoting american holidays here in Ireland I find that a little hard to believe. Please don't take offence, can you tell what exactly what I would taking out of your country? I will be interested to hear from you and anyone else on your views.


It's fine by me. Buying a property for enjoyment in a country where you will never have the right to live is a little weird in my book.....but each to their own. And I sometimes get a little angry with realtors who push some of these properties as supposed investments. Although if you're buying, now's as good a time as any in the US. Watch out for the taxes when you sell again, though. 

The biggest problem for Canadian snow birds seems to be their own government whipping their health care insurance coverage rather than anything else.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It's fine by me. Buying a property for enjoyment in a country where you will never have the right to live is a little weird in my book.....but each to their own. And I sometimes get a little angry with realtors who push some of these properties as supposed investments. Although if you're buying, now's as good a time as any in the US. Watch out for the taxes when you sell again, though.
> 
> The biggest problem for Canadian snow birds seems to be their own government whipping their health care insurance coverage rather than anything else.


The reason we wanted to move primarily was for the warmer weather and live there 12 months of the year, no it would'nt be my true home, it would be my 3rd home, my second being canada, my first Ireland, so you see I look at it as not a financial investment but a quality way of life I don't aspire to become american citizen, I know who I am, just share some of the beautiful country and weather you are fortunate to have been born into. I agree with you realtors are the same all over the world but I'm wise to them we had the Celtic Tiger now its gone bust thanks to greedy bankers and fianaciers. I am in my 50's now my husband 60's we have worked all our lives paid taxes on matter where we lived and been good citizens, I see people getting into all countries who I feel don't deserve to but hey thats the way the cookie crumbles eh!!!! I am looking at spain as well,as they seem a little more welcoming to newcomers even americans.
djam


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> No homestead allowance given in Florida for Northern owners
> They pay substantially more I know one British guy who has a house in St Petes who pays $14k more than his neighbour per year in property taxes


It would be interesting to have some details about this. I live almost on a county line and taxes run 35% more on the other side.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, no offence taken, but lets talk this through, I would be buying a property from an american realtor, paying property taxes to usa, buying food, wine, petrol, all our everyday expenses, my family from both Ireland, Canada, Switzerland, England would all be coming to visit me, renting cars ect: spending money, I think thats called tourism (I believe places like spain, Italy, Venice, Rome all depend to a certain extent on it but maybe America is so rich it does'nt need tourism) from the advertisments promoting american holidays here in Ireland I find that a little hard to believe. Please don't take offence, can you tell what exactly what I would taking out of your country? I will be interested to hear from you and anyone else on your views.


I am not one ot "them":>)

Your contributions are very minimal. Just taxes on a residential property and your living expenses for whatever duration (lets ignore visa issues) you decide to spend there. As a rule of thumb I have spent at least 35%+ on taxes since I moved here. As retiree you do not pay taxes as far as state/fed/county .... goes but use fed/state/county services such as infrastructure, emergency medical/fire ... Just do the math.

I do not remember a single add for US vacations on European TV. It may be different considering the close ties a lot of Irish have to the US.

Talk to folks in Spain. Cost of living has sky rocketed over the last two years. A freind of mine wants to return to the US and has a small villa with guest cottage on the Atlantic coast. Send me a PM if you want to.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> you are fortunate to have been born into.


Not me! 

Look at some of the other routes to living here. EB5 if you've got $$$, diversity visa if you have luck, etc.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> I am not one ot "them":>)
> 
> Your contributions are very minimal. Just taxes on a residential property and your living expenses for whatever duration (lets ignore visa issues) you decide to spend there. As a rule of thumb I have spent at least 35%+ on taxes since I moved here. As retiree you do not pay taxes as far as state/fed/county .... goes but use fed/state/county services such as infrastructure, emergency medical/fire ... Just do the math.
> 
> ...


If I move to a country to live and am not taki ng anything out of that country ie, medical (as I will have to take out private insurance) paying whatever and not asking anything in return how am I draining the resourses? I find your comments strange and we would even be bringing our own medication, I have just noticed your web name and that says a lot how long have you been in usa? if you decided to back to the uk I bet you would be one of the first to expect to have the nhs made available to them. Yes I'm proud there is a strong link with the usa and Ireland, we have had numerous ads here promoting tourists to come to america what channel are you watching? I have a timeshare inpuerto Banus in spain, do you know it? we go to play golf every September, and yes since the Euro has come in things have gotten more expensive but a lot cheaper than the UK, Funny you say your friend wants to return to us, look at expat blogs and all I have seen are americans looking to get out, their health care is killing them, I have a friend living in Thailand an ex us pilot who left because of health care issues. I think the us could do with a few more people like me binging dollars in not taking them out.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Not me!
> 
> Look at some of the other routes to living here. EB5 if you've got $$$, diversity visa if you have luck, etc.


thank you I will take that on board to be honest I'm really not sure I want to now
thanks anyway


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@@@dj
- One week end of UK was all I ever managed. FYI - Think US:>)
- US health care does not have to be a problem. I pay $140/quarter full medical/dental/hospital with $12 deductible for the whole family.
- Read your own posts. You bring nothing to the table but a bit of taxes with day-to-day expenses.
- Strange - visa quotas are back logged.
- Ex-pilot is a very flexible term.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> @@@dj
> - One week end of UK was all I ever managed. FYI - Think US:>)
> - US health care does not have to be a problem. I pay $140/quarter full medical/dental/hospital with $12 deductible for the whole family.
> - Read your own posts. You bring nothing to the table but a bit of taxes with day-to-day expenses.
> ...


I always thought a little bit of something was better than a whole lot of nothing, I would probably need to have my own health care coverage as my husband did have health problems thats not a problem, I have no problem paying my way and expect nothing from the state that I am not prepared to pay for. My friend who lives now in Thailand, has told me he left the states because he was crucified with his health insurance, although he misses his country and is seriously thinking of going back, I don't exactly know what you mean by the term 'fexible' I would appreciate you explaining it to me. Visa quotas are back logged? who is applying?


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> I always thought a little bit of something was better than a whole lot of nothing, I would probably need to have my own health care coverage as my husband did have health problems thats not a problem, I have no problem paying my way and expect nothing from the state that I am not prepared to pay for. My friend who lives now in Thailand, has told me he left the states because he was crucified with his health insurance, although he misses his country and is seriously thinking of going back, I don't exactly know what you mean by the term 'fexible' I would appreciate you explaining it to me. Visa quotas are back logged? who is applying?


Can i also ask what age range you are in, as let me tell you when you get over 50 they bump everything up even life insurance that you have paid into for years are increased when you hit 60 and reviewed every 5 years until 70yrs and then every year, that is why a lot of people look at other countries to retire to.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

don't exactly know what you mean by the term 'fexible' I would appreciate you explaining it to me. 
@@@Pilot can be anything from retired international senior captain with one of the big airlines to freight dog driver in SD.

Visa quotas are back logged? who is applying? 
@@@You name it from indian dot to Canadians. Just pull up USCISC.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Can i also ask what age range you are in, as let me tell you when you get over 50 they bump everything up even life insurance that you have paid into for years are increased when you hit 60 and reviewed every 5 years until 70yrs and then every year, that is why a lot of people look at other countries to retire to.


What are you basing this very general statement on? Something similar to me being from the UK:>)

Cost of healthcare and insurance over 50 is not cheap anywhere. Ever tried to get car insurance for a 70 year old in Europe or medical insurance for a formerly self-employed 60 year old? 

My personal coverages jumped bail at 30 because of hobbies which are considered a bit odd. 

If you do not have your life insurances set up right - time for a new financial advisor?

16:00 local time, time to set up for happy hour - one of the great US traditions. 

If insurance makes you go through the hoops of immigration, learning the ropes in a new country and yearn to return as a senior citizen - there is generally more to the story and not even good friends will ever know all of it.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

My friend was apilot in the us air force, then went to commercial airlines, and has travelled the world, I may add that included large airlines and smaller ones in Alaska, has quite a CV to be proud of. I appreciate the fact there are a lot of people who do want to go to the states for a better life, many from 3rd world countries, to work and provide better lives for their families, I have found the greater number of western europeans now applying to countries like australia where immigration laws are much tighter. A country if I was younger would go back to as it has everything and no long winters


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> What are you basing this very general statement on? Something similar to me being from the UK:>)
> 
> Cost of healthcare and insurance over 50 is not cheap anywhere. Ever tried to get car insurance for a 70 year old in Europe or medical insurance for a formerly self-employed 60 year old?
> 
> ...


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my husband and I would like to live in a warmer climate now we are retired, we are Canadian Citizens, can anyone tell me how long we can legally reside in the usa, I have been told 6 months, is this true and if so is it 6 months in any one year or can we return to Canada for a few months and go back to the usa, any information would be appreciated
> thanks Djam:juggle:


As Canadian Citizens you can legally reside in the USA indefinitely without a visa. This is a privilege granted by the Nafta agreement. However if you want to work, then you need to get a TN visa that is renewable every year at the border. TN is only available for some categories of work with a certain level of education. Google TN for more information.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

uncommonfavor said:


> As Canadian Citizens you can legally reside in the USA indefinitely without a visa. This is a privilege granted by the Nafta agreement. .


What planet are you on ....


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> What planet are you on ....


What do you mean by what planet am i on?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> What do you mean by what planet am i on?


He means he doesn't believe your post. And neither do I. Please explain.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> He means he doesn't believe your post. And neither do I. Please explain.


What do you not believe?, is it the fact that Canadians do not need a visa to live in the USA?. This is 100% correct. Canadians do not need i-94 to enter the USA. All they need is a valid passport, no more no less.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> What do you not believe?, is it the fact that Canadians do not need a visa to live in the USA?. This is 100% correct. Canadians do not need i-94 to enter the USA. All they need is a valid passport, no more no less.


Many Canadians certainly don't need a visa to enter the US for tourist purposes. But that does NOT mean they can live in the US indefinitely!


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Many Canadians certainly don't need a visa to enter the US for tourist purposes. But that does NOT mean they can live in the US indefinitely!


Ok, they enter as tourists with no i-94 to specify when they must leave. If they do not leave, they have not broken any law, have they?, do you follow my drift?.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> Ok, they enter as tourists with no i-94 to specify when they must leave. If they do not leave, they have not broken any law, have they?, do you follow my drift?.


If you are a Canadian entering the US for tourism, you can stay 6 months.

Wouldn't it be easier to just say plainly you were wrong rather than keep trying to squeeze out of this one?


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you are a Canadian entering the US for tourism, you can stay 6 months.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just say plainly you were wrong rather than keep trying to squeeze out of this one?


I have no problems admitting when i am wrong, but who says Canadians can stay for 6 months when they enter for tourism?, they don't stamp that on their passport?. Is this a general rule that is stated on the US immigration website?. This is a question not sarcasm.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> I have no problems admitting when i am wrong, but who says Canadians can stay for 6 months when they enter for tourism?, they don't stamp that on their passport?. Is this a general rule that is stated on the US immigration website?. This is a question not sarcasm.


Canadian citizens...................may visit the U.S. for up to 6 months.

In future, do your own Googling!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Canadian w/Overstay, been 3 yrs since, when can I go back? : US Visas and Immigration : Travel Tips & Advice


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Many Canadians certainly don't need a visa to enter the US for tourist purposes. But that does NOT mean they can live in the US indefinitely!


I'm not so sure, an estate agent from Florida told me as far as he knew Canadian Citizens can stay in the usa (obviously they can't work or get any benifits ectfor as long as they liked, but it was the Canadian Government had brought in laws that all canadain benifits would cease after 6 months. Not a 100% sure of this just what he told me:ranger:


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Canadian citizens...................may visit the U.S. for up to 6 months.
> 
> In future, do your own Googling!



I was in error with my original posting and i apologize for that. Regarding '*In future, do your own Googling![/QUOTE]*' that was effectively communicated in a pleasant manner.


----------

